# Greek Style Garlic Chicken Breast



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Greek Style Garlic Chicken Breast Recipe - Allrecipes.com

Made this on the weekend, trippled the garlic and it is freakin awesome! Thought id share!


----------

